# How Can I Bring On Ovulation?



## urthmama (May 19, 2007)

My DD is breastfed, almost 1 year old, and I still haven't had a PPAF yet. We want to TTC soon (biological clock is ticking)- but obviously can't until I ovulate. Is there a way to bring on AF sooner-- without weaning my daughter? (I don't want to wean her until she's ready and she's NOT ready!). Thanks!!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Some people have had success with taking Vitex (Chasteberry Extract) herbal supplements - I have heard that it only works if your body is ready; it can bring your cycle back and/or even it out if it's very irregular; but for other people it doesn't do anything. HTH!


----------



## urthmama (May 19, 2007)

Thank you!!! Do you know what dosage of vitex is recommended? Does it interfere with BM supply? TIA!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urthmama* 
Thank you!!! Do you know what dosage of vitex is recommended? Does it interfere with BM supply? TIA!

Sorry, haven't been online much lately!

I took the Vitex capsules about 3 times a day, not sure if that's "right" but that's what I had been told! And from what I've heard, it can cause a small decrease in supply, but usually only if you take it too early (when bfing isn't fully established yet). By 1 year, I wouldn't be worried about that.


----------



## 4stgal (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urthmama* 
My DD is breastfed, almost 1 year old, and I still haven't had a PPAF yet. We want to TTC soon (biological clock is ticking)- but obviously can't until I ovulate. Is there a way to bring on AF sooner-- without weaning my daughter? (I don't want to wean her until she's ready and she's NOT ready!). Thanks!!!

Hi, i saw your post and i want to ttc naturally but need something to help bring on ovulation too. Then i looked at your signature. My ds was born the same day. So happy early b-day to your sweet girl!


----------

